# Greatest Health Advance Since Vaccines



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-26036064



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/2/14)

awesome sauce


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-26036064



That is brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Absolutely brilliant..


----------

